# I'd like to help with rescue transport



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

As I can't foster, I'd like to help with rescue transport if needed. I'm in Lincoln, Nebraska, right on I-80. Who can I contact to be put on a list or something for the little fluffs who need a ride across the middle of nowhere?

Josie says: Yup, my mom is cool like that!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know, Steph - maybe contact NCMR and ask them? Not too helpful, but I think it's great that you want to do this! :thumbsup:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

How generous of you!! WOW!! There seems to always be a need so i hope you get connected with someone who needs your wonderful help!!! :ThankYou: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, this is a peice of cake. I would fill out applications for several rescues. NMR, SCMR, AMA, SmallPaws, 
actually any small breed rescue. The application does need to be complete, as though you are fostering, but
there should be a section asking what you your are volunteering for. Say, Transport. I would attach my own
page, adding, "Will Transport from 'point A, to point B'. Also state the max miles you are willing to transport.

The reason the app needs to be complete, is that many transports are well over 500-miles, and often the dog
will spend the night at one of the transporters, and they do need a "feel" of what's going on. As well as, trusting
the transporter with the little one for the trip. 

Bless your heart!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Another transporter, that's wonderful. Do what Deb said, also you might want to go to Petfinders and look at the rescue groups in your area. I am on a national volunteer list called Dog Transport Volunteers, they transport all kindsa dogs, the biggest I ever did was a 120 pound bloodhound that took up the entire back of my SUV. Is Hearts United for Animals in Nebraska, might want to contact them and get on their volunteer list. I do appx one transport every 4-6 weeks, and they're all done on weekends. I am so excited for you.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

That is great there is always a need to transport


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 7 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740554


> Oh, this is a peice of cake. I would fill out applications for several rescues. NMR, SCMR, AMA, SmallPaws,
> actually any small breed rescue. The application does need to be complete, as though you are fostering, but
> there should be a section asking what you your are volunteering for. Say, Transport. I would attach my own
> page, adding, "Will Transport from 'point A, to point B'. Also state the max miles you are willing to transport.
> ...


 :goodpost: Do what Deb says and Thank you for wanting to help


----------

